# SSD: MLC vs TLC Speicher



## mtheman2011 (28. Januar 2013)

Ursache für diesen Thread ist eine Diskussion über die Haltbarkeit von unterschiedlichen NAND Zellen von Ssd Festplatten. Speziell wegen meiner Behauptung, TLC Chips weisen eine wesentlIch geringere Haltbarkeit auf als MLC Chips und dass dieser Unterschied durchaus im realen Nutzungszeitraum zum Ausfall der SSD mit TLC chips führen kann.

Ich würde gern mehrere Meinungen dazu hören, bzw lese.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Januar 2013)

Behauptungen und  Meinungen sind irrelevant.
Vorausgesetzt, keiner hier arbeitet direkt in der Entwicklung von TLC-Flashs, sind wir alle bestenfalls auf dem Erkenntnisstand, der sich durch Internet und Fachzeitschriften erreichen lässt. Und da heisst es eben, das die Haltbarkeit (zur Zeit) niedriger liegt. 
Aber auch nicht niedriger als MLC bei der Einführung, deshalb ist so etwas


> und dass dieser Unterschied durchaus im realen Nutzungszeitraum zum Ausfall der SSD mit TLC chips führen kann


reine Spekulation. Nebenbei: Was ist der reale Nutzungszeitraum?


----------



## blackout24 (28. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand den Kaufzeitpunkt seiner 830 und kann per Crystal Diskinfo die tägliche Schreibleistung ausrechnen? Würde mich mal interssieren, wo sich das über längeren Zeitraum einpendelt im Schnitt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Kaufzeitpunkt seiner 830 und kann per Crystal Diskinfo die tägliche Schreibleistung ausrechnen? Würde mich mal interssieren, wo sich das über längeren Zeitraum einpendelt im Schnitt.


 
System-SSD:
1158 Betriebsstunden, 523GB geschrieben, macht etwa 11 GB Schreibleistung pro Tag (wobei hier der Tag auch bedeutet dass der PC 24h genutzt würde!).

Bei durchschnittlich 3000 Schreibzyklen pro Flashzelle (was auch TLCs schaffen sollten) würde ich rechnerisch bei meiner 128er Samsung also 95,6 Jahre brauchen bis die SSD totgeschrieben ist.

Nebenbei sind seit dem genau 16 Zellen durch die Verschleißregulierung ersetzt worden.


Arbeits-SSD (512GB):
1059 Betriebsstunden, 4699GB geschrieben, macht etwa 106,5 GB Schreibleistung pro Tag (Videokrempel... ), bei gleicher Anzahl an Zyklen hält die SSD rechnerisch 39,5 Jahre.

Ersetzt wurden bisher genau 6 Zellen durch Verschleiß.



Bemerkt ihr, wie sinnlos es momentan noch ist, sich über Verschleiß durch totschreiben bei SSDs zu unterhalten?


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Januar 2013)

Meine Alltags SSD, die für Windows sowie alles mögliche was immerzu auf dem Desktop landet verwendet wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gekauft? Mitte Dezember 2011.
Geschrieben: 5,34 TB
Betriebsstunden: 7977 sprich 332 Tage


----------



## hbf878 (28. Januar 2013)

eine samsung-ssd bei 2h office-light-betrieb/tag: 300GB in 2mon->5gb/tag; ~2,5gb/betriebsstunde. könnte noch 219 jahre so weitermachen . 
crucial m4 in meinem pc (hauptsächlich surfen, games auf hdds): 900gb in 800std... 
hbf


----------



## Lexx (29. Januar 2013)

> Bemerkt ihr, wie sinnlos es momentan noch ist, sich über Verschleiß durch totschreiben bei SSDs zu unterhalten?


Hab mir heute eine neue SSD zugelegt, die alte wird.. "speziell" weiterverwendet. 
Sind so ca. 30-50GB per day.. manchmal 80-100.  
Laut Logfile sollten es 1,5 bis 2TB/Anno sein. 
Kann nach finalisierter Migrationin in 9 bis 12 Monaten einen Zwischenbericht abgeben..

PS: es handelt sich um ein "berühmt/berüchtigtes" OCZ Vertex 2 Modell..
Kaufdatum Dezember 2011. (Angeblich soo hohe Ausfallsrate.!!?)


----------



## blackout24 (29. Januar 2013)

Man sollte auch beachten, dass eine SSD der die Schreibzyklen (durch was auch immer) ausgegangen sind immer noch zugreifbar sein sollte um Daten davon zu retten.


----------



## Gothic1806 (29. Januar 2013)

Hab meine Samsung jetzt 1 Jahr im Einsatz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg  Markus


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> PS: es handelt sich um ein "berühmt/berüchtigtes" OCZ Vertex 2 Modell..
> Kaufdatum Dezember 2011. (Angeblich soo hohe Ausfallsrate.!!?)


 
Die Ausfallrate ist aber nicht wegen der totgeschriebenen Zellen so hoch, das ist der Ausfallgrund, der mit Abstand am wenigsten von allen auftritt (einfach weil kein Mensch Terabyteweise Daten auf seiner SSD schreibt in so kurzer Zeit).

Die hohen Ausfallraten der Vertex2  (und auch die meisten Ausfälle sonstiger SSDs) rühren von Controllerfehlern oder defekten, dem Ausfall der Platine oder ganzer Speichersteine - sprich die SSD wird von heute auf morgen einfach nicht mehr erkannt (wenn nur die Schreibzyklen erschöfpt seind kann man die SSDs sehr wohl weiter nutzen nur eben read-only, was zumindest ein rüberkopieren der Daten erlaubt).

Bitte unterscheidet also, die Ausfallraten von SSDs haben so gut wie nichts mit der möglichen Schreibmenge zu tun da letztere so hoch ist dass quasi keine SSD aus diesem Grunde ausfällt!


----------



## sycron17 (29. Januar 2013)

Naja sind ja spekulationen
Habe bisher auch von keinem gehört er habe die ssd totgeschrieben
Ausfahlraten kanm aber geben
Das ist bei meinen OCZ Agility 3 Raid auch schon 3 mal passiert darum abe mir ne neue geholt
Jedoch funktionieren die nach wie vor


----------



## mtheman2011 (30. Januar 2013)

"Bei durchschnittlich 3000 Schreibzyklen pro Flashzelle (was auch TLCs schaffen sollten) würde ich rechnerisch bei meiner 128er Samsung also 95,6 Jahre brauchen bis die SSD totgeschrieben ist."

Da gibt es 2 Probleme bei dieser Theorie: erstens werden in einer TLC Zelle doppelt so viele Bits wie bei MLC gespeichert. Das heißt die für die gleiche Kapazität werden nur halb so viele Zellen benötigt(deshalb der Preisunterschied) und zweitens hat eine MLC Zelle ca 3000 Schreibzyklen bis zum Ausfall wobei TLC Zellen mit 1000 Schreibzyklen angegeben sind. Also ist die Lebensdauer von TLC SSDs nur ca ein sechstel einer MLC oder denke ich da falsch?

Edit: als normalen Nutzungszeitraum würde ich ca 5 Jahre annehmen.


----------



## sycron17 (30. Januar 2013)

Und rein theoretisch
Ca. Jede 3-4Jahre tauscht man eh die ganze oder fast die ganze hardware
soviel zum thema


----------



## mtheman2011 (30. Januar 2013)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Und rein theoretisch
> Ca. Jede 3-4Jahre tauscht man eh die ganze oder fast die ganze hardware
> soviel zum thema



Inklusive Festplatte? Ich persönlich nutze die, bisher jedenfalls, deutlich länge. Aber gut bei der Innovationsdichte kann ich mir das schon vorstellen.


----------



## sycron17 (30. Januar 2013)

Also bei festplatten mainboards und netzteil bin ich heikel
D.h neues system dann kommt 100% ne neue festplatte


----------



## Superwip (30. Januar 2013)

Ausfälle durch totschreiben sind fast ausschließlich bei bestimmten Serveranwendungen relevant wo SSDs 24/7 mit großen Datenmengen überschrieben werden.

Vergleichsweise wichtig ist die  "Schreibbeständigkeit" außerdem beim kleinen SSD Caching-SSDs sowie bei (sehr) alten SSDs ohne vernünftiges Wear Levelling.


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2013)

Meine SSD im Desktop ist eine OZ Vertrex LE. Der SATA Anschluss läuft im IDE Modus ohne Trim durch den Kernel.
Linux, bzw die Programme schreiben auch ihre temporären Dateien auf die SSD. Nach jetzt ca 3 Jahren keine Probleme festzustellen.


----------

